
Show HN: WYL Today? A note-taking utility for tracking what you've learned - bttf
https://wyl.today/
======
marapuru
Nice idea, what did you use to create this?

Also, just a thought. It's interesting you called it what did _you_ learn
today, which makes me think this is about _someone elses_ learnings and not
about mine.

I'd call it WIL.today, what did I learn.

Or am I able to see other people's learnings somewhere?

~~~
bttf
I used React, GraphQL, and Node.js

The idea is one day folks could publicly share their learnings, and that one
could participate in 'follower' paradigm similar to that of Twitter

------
raevilman
straight away asking for the email. without even telling about the product
isn't a good strategy.

~~~
bttf
that's fair. I am submitting this app quite early

I've thrown in a screenshot on the landing page to help better inform what the
user is getting into. that's all I can do for now given my time constraints.
later, I'd like to flesh out a decent landing page.

